# I am the voice of Christmas passed, what does that mean to you?



## Blessed (Dec 24, 2022)

I am watching Scrooge, very old version, 1938, Reginald Owen, black and white.  The first visitor arrives, the ghost of Christmas past.  It stirs up so many memories for me.  Things and people I shall never see again. Happiness I will never feel again.  I have joy but also sadness.  I just wonder what it makes you think of?


----------



## Right Now (Dec 24, 2022)

It reminds me of all the Christmases past, good and bad, but filled with anticipation for hope each year.  Mostly, reflection.  It is a classic film.  Enjoy!


----------



## jujube (Dec 24, 2022)

I've been watching FX's Christmas Carol.  A really, really, really "dark" version, depressing as heck.  Well-acted, though.


----------



## Gaer (Dec 24, 2022)

Nostalgic, timeless.  eternal.
I will know my family again but 
will never experience the same 
moments again.
Reminds me of the old song, 
"You don't know what you got
until you lose it."
There is a sadness.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 24, 2022)

jujube said:


> I've been watching FX's Christmas Carol.  A really, really, really "dark" version, depressing as heck.  Well-acted, though.


Even the old ones can be depressing.  I just try to focus on the past christmas and what could be someday.....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 25, 2022)

Watching the Muppets Christmas Carol (with Michael Caine)  has become a bit of a tradition with us, though I try not to get sentimental over it.

I don't remember much from my very early days.  There was still some post war rationing in the UK, so I expect things were not as bright and jolly.  It was good fun in later years with presents and decorations until I started to reject religion and look to the origins of the winter festivities.  
Still, I do miss the 'innocence' of times past, although sometimes tainted by disappointment if I didn't get what I really wanted.  Now, I don't really look forward to Christmas.  Dickens didn't foresee the commercialisation and greed that it has become.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 25, 2022)

It is a great story of redemption, that is what always comes across to me.  If there is hope for Scrooge there is hope for us all.

I always watch a few versions for the Christmas season, probably have seen them all, several times...


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 25, 2022)

I have so many unhappy Christmas memories, as a child and as an adult. You don't want to know.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 25, 2022)

Lets see...that is 70 Christmases I have been around for. I will start when I was 7 so that is 63 Christmases. The first one when I was 7 was really great. I think I will stop there because a whole book could be written about the variety of life that was happening throughout all those years.


----------



## perChance (Dec 25, 2022)

I remember a story my mom told me.  One Christmas her youngest sister got up before everyone else and opened every present.  Little sister was not very popular that day.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Dec 25, 2022)

I like National Lampoon’s Christmas Vacation the most this time of year. It never gets old to me.


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2022)

My mother making the day as miserable as possible. We went to one, maybe two holidays with my stepfather's family. But my mother put an end to it. And he let her. It was very, very wrong.


----------



## Remy (Dec 27, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I have so many unhappy Christmas memories, as a child and as an adult. You don't want to know.


I'm so sorry and I understand how hard this is. Simple everyday things can elicit a bad memory for me. I'm sick of bad memories.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 27, 2022)

Not sure why, but I have virtually zero memories of childhood Christmas.  And very few from when my children were small.  And no, this is not a new thing that I need to worry about.

So, the voice of Christmas Past is null and void.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 27, 2022)

If you're the voice of Christmas passed,
to me, that means you've had your say.

Bah humbug, be gone and stay so!


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 27, 2022)

It reminds me that Alstair Sims was the greatest Scrooge ever done. The two sections that I liked, was when Jacob Marley screams "Business! Mankind was my business! Their common welfare was my business!"

Then when Scrooge hears the last words from his sister he missed by leaving in anger. His sobbing was so believable. "Forgive me Fan! Forgive me! Forgive me! Ah ah ah ah ah"

I was misguided for so long. Still lessons were learned.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 27, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Lets see...that is 70 Christmases I have been around for. I will start when I was 7 so that is 63 Christmases. The first one when I was 7 was really great. I think I will stop there because a whole book could be written about the variety of life that was happening throughout all those years.


Go ahead, write that book! I'm pretty sure it would be amazing!


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 31, 2022)

How about _The Ghost of Xmas Past _as a mad cab driver from the movie, _Scrooged?  





_


----------

